# What is esurance sharesmart coverage for rideshare drivers?



## losku (Aug 21, 2017)

Anyone heard of this? I was getting quote on esurance (not really for ridesharing, but for personal policy, knowing that esurance doesn't cover for ridesharing.

then I saw this.



> *Do you drive for a rideshare service like Uber or Lyft?*
> Your personal policy doesn't cover you when you drive for a rideshare service. What's more, rideshare companies are not required by law to provide many coverages to drivers. That's why we now offer ShareSmart™ coverage for rideshare drivers.
> *Interested in learning more about ShareSmart™ from Esurance?*


google searched this, but this doesn't really help
*no permission to post link..

or is that all pretty much? Ability to view my insurance coverage on mobile device and access to claims? That's it? Doesn't sound like anything special.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

losku said:


> Anyone heard of this? I was getting quote on esurance (not really for ridesharing, but for personal policy, knowing that esurance doesn't cover for ridesharing.
> 
> then I saw this.
> 
> ...


No... what they explained is ACTUALLY how insurance works with ride sharing.

Once you either go online or pickup a customer, your personal policy switches off, and is covered by uber/lyft.

I tried to do some searches for this, and all i found is the same big pile of nothing you found.

It sounds like it's going to be a rideshare friendly insurance policy... meaning they won't cancel you for ride sharing...

HOWEVER,

I found nothing but trademark info...


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

If you get more information on this I’d be interested


----------



## losku (Aug 21, 2017)

Ok i will, but I think it's nothing special.


----------



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

Some smart drive program is you need share your driven miles to the insurance company so you get some additional discount


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

TaroTeaFan said:


> Some smart drive program is you need share your driven miles to the insurance company so you get some additional discount


Are you talking about Essurance's sharesmart? Because random anecdotal information about other insurance programs that just happen to have the word smart in them aren't really helpful.


----------



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> Are you talking about Essurance's sharesmart? Because random anecdotal information about other insurance programs that just happen to have the word smart in them aren't really helpful.


Actually I think this should just be fancy name of ride sharing endorsement. Nothing special other than that.


----------



## petom (Sep 7, 2016)

From what I get off Google they trademarked 'Sharesmart' in May 2016. Search the Esurance website for sharesmart shows 'no results'.
May be a work in progress. As of now they don't offer a rideshare endorsement but parent co. Allstate does.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

petom said:


> From what I get off Google they trademarked 'Sharesmart' in May 2016. Search the Esurance website for sharesmart shows 'no results'.
> May be a work in progress. As of now they don't offer a rideshare endorsement but parent co. Allstate does.


I wonder how hard it would be to switch to their parent co... Especially from the payment standpoint because I don't have the extra $$ hanging around to pay for a new policy and wait for Esurance to refund me.


----------

